# When and how to fly Pigeons



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

OK, I am not a total beginner but very frustrated at the moment. I am originally from Turkey, where we have roofs of the buildings to raise pigeons. Here in South Florida it’s frustrating because it’s all flat and all the houses are in the same level. 

So I have given some Birmingham rollers and bought some nice Turkish tumblers from a guy in Orlando. Here is one of my problems: He bought the flying tumblers from a Turkish guy but kept them in his loft for 2 years and did not fly them. I don’t understand why would someone buy performers but keep them in their loft… So, my first question is, will they ever tumble again? Yet along will they ever be able to fly again? If not, what can I do to train the off spring so they can tumble the way they were supposed to?

My second problem is, I decided to fly the Birmingham rollers after keeping them 9 days. They could not find my house to land. I could see they were trying to find after 15 minutes of flying and rolling, but could not locate my house even though I tried to use my fan tail to get their attention. So, I lost 4 good rollers today and I am very upset. I hope they will be back but I highly doubt that…

I think my mistakes were, I flied them in the morning when they were not very hungry. I flied them too early, may be I should have waited for another week, which I could have had them lay eggs… and I think big part of the problem was for them NOT be able to find the house… because most houses look the same in my neighborhood.

Now, I am scared to even fly the Turkish tumblers even though they may never be able to fly anyway. I am getting two more rollers so I can fly them first before I fly the tumblers, that way they can show other first fliers where to land but, how long should I wait before flying the rollers? Should I get some other bird types that can home better and faster so that other birds will be able find the house when they fly with them?

Could someone please advice?

Thanks.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I can't offer advice, but Welcome to Pigeon-Talk. There are lots of experts here so just hang around and you'll get lots of help. People love pictures here so feel free to show 'em


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Amumtaz,
I was in your country in the early eighties when I was in the service. Visited Adana,Mersin and Ankara. Really cool places to see there.

As to your birds,when you "home" your birds they need to be in a cage where they can see the roofs and the sun as it passes thru the sky. 9-10 days is plenty of time if you follow proper procedures. In addition push them thru the trap a few times a day so they know how to actually get in the box when they get home. 

Seems to me your biggest mistake was lettting them out while they weren`t hungry. Train them to the whistle when you feed and this will help them to see you and respond when they are coming in to land. However the birds that did come back should be able to find the loft again. Thats a good start. Just keep working with them. 
The birds you have that haven`t flown for a long time probably won`t fly really well again but you can breed from them and fly the young.
I am here usualy at least once a day. I`ll be glad to help you out.
Good luck.


yits


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your lost birds might return, but you have to let them know where their food & coop is, perhaps releasing the other birds that did come back will help bring them home.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

amumtaz said:


> My second problem is, I decided to fly the Birmingham rollers after keeping them 9 days. They could not find my house to land. I could see they were trying to find after 15 minutes of flying and rolling, but could not locate my house even though I tried to use my fan tail to get their attention. So, I lost 4 good rollers today and I am very upset. I hope they will be back but I highly doubt that…
> 
> 
> Could someone please advice?
> ...


One other thing. Make sure you keep a record of the bands on all your birds' legs and also file a missing pigeon report with 911 PigeonAlert for these birds if they haven't come back. I don't have the link for you, but you can "google" it in and it will come up. You can also file it on 911 Parrot Alert but they would cross-post it to the PigeonAlert people, so if you do post on the Parrot board, make sure you let them know you have already sent it to 911 PigeonAlert. 
Good luck. I hope all your birds came home or that your neighbors have found them and returned them.


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Velo99,
I am from Mersin, Turkey, and thank you for responding to my posting. Well, I live in Fort Lauderdale and I use a storage room on the side of the house for the pigeons. There is plenty of sun light, a window, and metal door with screen for fresh air. I don’t have the boxes so they fly free in the room but plenty of shelves for them to get comfortable. From the window and the door they can see outside, so they know the surrounding of the place. Two of the roller that got away from me was about the lay eggs within couple of days… So I am surprised they did not come back. I was sure they were given proper care maybe too much food. The day I lost them, I open the room’s door let them go out and just walk around. 5 minutes later 4 of them started to fly and circled around the roof. They were just fine and rolling until they got too high and lost track of the house, at least that’s what I think. I am hoping they flied back to the old owner’s coop which is about 8-10 miles from me. He hasn’t called me back yet.

Maybe rollers need more time to home? I never had rollers before. I know Turkish Tumblers are very friendly and they make homers pretty fast. But I am sure you are right about flying them not hungry.

My other issue is the Turkish Tumblers flying ability. Do you think they will be able to fly again and tumble after 2 years in prison? If not how can I train the off spring to tumble?

Thanks,

--Arif


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your help


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

Luckily enough I found this post.
I have some questions about releasing pigeons myself and probably this would be the right place.

I have 6 pigeons including the parents (same family).
I have had these pigeons for over a year.
The youngest are 5 months old and the oldest is 1 yr.
I have kept these birds in a shed for that time.
I have never released them before, and I am really cautious of doing so.

My question is how do I build a trap. The shed is surrounded by mesh wire. 
So its visible in the outside world.
How do I approach in letting these pigeons out and not lose them.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Pigeons,
Traps are not difficult to build. I got a roof flashing and cut it to fit a pigeon for the trap in this one. $3.50 at Home Depot. Cut a 4 inch hole in the wall and just glued it. Put a folding landing board on the other side to cover the hole when not in use.










Get em hungry,skip a day. Put a little feed,I mean a little, in the feeder. When they start coming down to eat,catch them one at a time and start poking them thru the trap. After at least three times each thru the trap feed them all they can eat in ten minutes.The success will depend on keeping them hungry for a week til they get used to going thru the trap. Feed is your management tool. Keep the oldest in for safety of the bird.

kh


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

amumtaz said:


> My other issue is the Turkish Tumblers flying ability. Do you think they will be able to fly again and tumble after 2 years in prison? If not how can I train the off spring to tumble?


 Train and fly the young like you do the rollers. I posted a pretty decent article on the tumbler training post. If they have ability,it will present itself. If not change the pairs around,breed and fly til you get some good ones, and breed them too. It`ll take three or four years to get to a sweet spot. 
Good luck


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for your replay.
The device you have mentioned about "roof flashing",
will that be enough if I mentioned to the sales associate at home depot,or do I need a technical word for it?

Where is the Ideal place to build a trap; The middle,corners,top any suggestions? 

From the Picture it seems that the exit is slighlt smaller than the entrance;Is that how it should be?

Now you mentioned:
"catch them one at a time and start poking them thru the trap."
What do you exactly mean?

Please I would really appreciate if you could clarify these for me.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

pigeons2006 first of all what kind of pigeons do you have cuz if they are homers I really dont think they will go thru that as a trap , but if they are rollers thats another story .. if they are homers ,flying them at such a late age is also risky too because they are very strong on the wing at that point


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

regarding your question if they can roll after been locked up for 2 years? yes they can roll. the condition is bred into them.


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well; yes they are homers.
You think its too late to let them out. 
What do you mean as "very strong on the wings"? 
You mean that the birds are heavier and thus cant fly away from predators?
I am not interested into racing them or any of that.
Just wanted them to fly around and warm up instead of being locked inside; I blame myself for kepping them indoors.
What would be your solution or suggestion?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Strong on the wing means that they are able to fly quite well and might take off and go a great distance and not be able to find the way home.

Terry


----------



## pigeons2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi, I am sure someone in here knows how to build a trap system.
Can someone plz give me the instructions.
Thanks


----------

